# Can Vizslas be left alone for 6 hours a few days a week



## DaxOlexar (Oct 30, 2017)

If exercised in the morning and crate trained, could they do well home alone?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As a puppy they cannot hold their bladder for that long, and some would even poop in the crate. You would come home to a puppy covered in the stuff, and very unhappy. It also makes it very hard to potty train them. As you are teaching them to potty in the crate.
Only as they mature can they go 6 hours in a crate.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

At 11 mos I haven't had Cali in crate for more that 3.5 hours. She's ok but bursts out of that door before I'm done unlatching the bottom latch lol. We still try and make that crate the happiest place in the house. So far so good.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Kaylee just turned 2 at the end of October and she has one day where we are gone for 9hrs  She does ok, but she needs a lot of attention when we get home (and lots of frisbee, games etc.). Like TR mentioned, this really wouldn't be possible with a puppy though.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's doable for an adult, but mine will be bouncing off the walls hyperactive and whiny after all that alone time.


----------

